# Brunheiro & Nevoeiro - Chaves



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

Eis mais fotos do meu amigo Fernado Ribeiro... Simplesmente magníficas...

Serra do Brunheiro:

















Saudade!


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2007 às 01:14)

Fotos magnificas, especialmente a primeira que parece ter sido tirada durante o outono. É estranho ver o nevoeiro no alto da montanha em vez de no vale de Chaves. Estes últimos dias tem sido no vale que tem havido nevoeiro.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (14 Dez 2007 às 08:12)

ya tão muito fixes as fotos!


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2007 às 08:44)

Excelentes


----------

